# Looking for Pet Pigeon



## GlitterFlame89 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi everybody, I'm new here, this is my first post. I have been wanting a pigeon/Dove for a few years now, and I am finally preparing to get one. I live just outside of Philadelphia, PA. Does anyone know of a good place to go to get a pigeon and pigeon supplies. Pet Stores aren't seeming like the best place, but I don't think there are any feed stores nearby at all. Would it be alright to use finch or wild bird mixes for pigeons? And would Finch grit be ok to use? Thanks!


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello and welcome to pigeon talk. Its always nice to hear of new people getting in to the hobby. What kind of housing do you have for them? I dont live in your area but you can purchase birds online. Shipping is pretty expensive. Somewhere around 30 dollars. You can try these sites.

www.eggbid.com
www.azpigeons.org/classifieds/pigeons.html

Or even post in the "birds wanted/for sale" area here.

For supplies:
http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/

Both are good.

Pigeons require different food than finches do. 

safflower 
peanuts
peas
black sunflower
millet
milo
WHOLE corn (not cracked)

Just to name a few. Some wild bird food can be used but you will probably need to add a few things listed above. Im sure someone more experienced will come along and give you more info on the matter.

They also need a larger grit. Somthing with trace minerals.

Hope this helped. Good luck and again, welcome to P-T!!!!


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Have you checked on here in the adoption section? Sometimes we rescue birds and are always looking for great homes for them, please do a little more research on foods and look into the adoption section. Thanks for your great interest in Pigeons 

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Welcome to pigeon-talk. There are always pigeons needing a good home. One of members has a pigeon that needs to be placed. Let us know if you are interested.

Re feeding you have several options. You can order the food online or you can make your own mix, like I do. If your pet stores carry Kaytee fortified Dove food you can mix to that some split peas, lentils, buckwheat, rye, corn and winter berries and voila, you have pigeon feed. All those you can find in grocery stores.

Reti


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Glitter and welcome  Whereabouts outside Philly are you? I grew up in the Yardley/Morrisville area. You can also check Craig's list in the Pets area - that's where I wound up finding my two ringneck doves. If you post a "looking for" ad there I'm sure you would get responses. I can pass along a contact in Hammonton NJ that has pigeons and a contact in Titusville, NJ who has ringneck doves - just depends what side of Philly you're on 

The people here are all incredible helpful and supportive - so wherever you wind up finding your pigeon or dove you'll have plenty of resources when/if you have questions.

Good luck!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

GlitterFlame89 said:


> Hi everybody, I'm new here, this is my first post. I have been wanting a pigeon/Dove for a few years now, and I am finally preparing to get one. I live just outside of Philadelphia, PA. Does anyone know of a good place to go to get a pigeon and pigeon supplies. Pet Stores aren't seeming like the best place, but I don't think there are any feed stores nearby at all. Would it be alright to use finch or wild bird mixes for pigeons? And would Finch grit be ok to use? Thanks!


Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

If you only have one or two pigeons, you can pretty much make up your own pigeon seed, from wild bird seed and legumes and grains from health food store. You might be able to find a local fancier and see if you can buy grit from him/her. Pigeons need pigeon seed and red grit made for specially designed for their nutritional needs.

Here is an example of what you need to make up a good pigeon mix:

http://www.purgrain.com/ingredients.htm


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Pigeons are very smart and loyal birds and make wonderful pets. I have 8 pigeons. One blue bar, one white with black Indian fantail, racer, four checkers (one a former racer) and a former feral pigeon, the famous Tooter. He is the one that came into our lives and got me interested in pigeons.And of course Beaksley. Story tells he has some seagull in him!

Welcome to Pigeon Talk and looking forward to hearing more on your pigeon adoption. Good luck to you!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk.  We always love to see posts like yours. I hope you find a pigeon or two nearby, and please feel free to ask any questions or share any thoughts you might have.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi and Welcome to Pigeon-Talk!
You came to the right place 

I bet there are pigeon racing clubs or show clubs near you. The club secretary could maybe help you find a fancier or breeder with birds for sale. 

As for feed...some pet stores sell a "Dove Mix" by Kaytee that has a mixture of grains and seeds, and also contains pellets with extra nutrients. It is not great for smaller doves because it contains some large size Canadian peas that smaller birds can choke on. But it probably has the right nutrition for pigeons in a pinch. I would recommend searching your local yellow pages for a feed store though. Call them & see if they carry pigeon mix...or maybe a local fancier has some tips on where to get supplies.

Are you looking for a pigeon or a ringneck dove, or not sure yet?
I have both types...they both make great pets but there are some differences between their needs and habits.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

There's a show coming up in Lancaster and I know there's a sale area at the rear that had many breeds of pigeons available at various prices. If you have the time to attend it might be worth the trip. 

January 10-13 2008 Reading Pigeon Association Winter Expo Lancaster Host resort 2300 Lincoln Hwy (RT 30 East) Lancaster Pa 10702 www.readingpigeonassoc.com. Show Secretary Barry Wagner 925 Wood Str, Mount Joy Pa 17552, (717) 653-6146, 
[email protected]


----------

